# My favorite snapper recipe.



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The easiest way is sometimes the best. I started doing it in a skillet. A little Olive oil and butter on medium high. Put in fillets. Squeeze a fresh lime on top. Then sprinkle with Cavenders Greek seasoning. It's slap yo momma good. Works with most any white fish. Fresh lime is key.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Cavenders is good stuff. I'll have to try snapper your way!
Irish


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Same on an egg....smoked/grilled vs skillet cooked Awesome and easy!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Skin on or off?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep. I quit grilling and pan fry them now too. wife uses almonds or pecans chopped up fine in a food processor, seasons them and coats them in the nuts, cooked in a skillet with some coconut oil. Very fine stuff. Ours are all boneless and skinless.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Pan fried and/or finished in 400' oven.
Make sure the fillet & skin is dry, cover skin with sea salt, let sit for 10 minutes, scrape off.
Heat a little veg oil till you see heat shimmers, place a small pat of butter on skin and place skin down. You want it to sizzle in the pan.
Cook 1 minute on high heat then lower heat a bit so as not to burn, maintain heat to keep fish sizzling, cook another 2-3 minutes, when skin is crispy a slight nudge will pop it free of the pan.
Flip, either cook another 2-5 minutes in pan or for thick fillets transfer to oven to finish.
Only cook one or two pieces at a time, don't crowd the pan or it will not crisp up.


----------

